# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Hand Wheel pedant bị lỗi

## Lenamhai

Mình có tay Mpg chạy mach3 nhưng bị lỗi như video, mò cả ngày không tìm ra lỗi. Ae ai biết lỗi này xin chỉ giáo

----------

